# Scriptblock for Chrome?



## Vaelarsa (Mar 16, 2010)

Does it exist?
If it does, can you please post me a link to the extension?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 16, 2010)

I posted a topic about this not long ago - The new Chrome beta has this functionality built-in by default.

Just set it to "Do not allow any site to run Javascript" and whenever a site tries to run scripts, it'll show an icon in the right side of the address bar. You can just click that and choose to allow the site, then refresh, letting you choose only those sites you want/need to run Javascript on. Same goes for plugins like Flash if you so choose.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh.
Lol. I'm not used to it being packaged within a browser.
Thanks.


----------

